# anubias question



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Still in the works with my frog viv. . . I've got a small lance leaf-type of anubias(dunno the exact type. Was a cheap little thing at petsmart >.<) I can't find a good place for it in my other tanks though. It's too big for my 10s and too out of place in my 60. So I was wondering what it'd take to get it to grow in the viv. Can I leave part of the rhisome out of the water, or does that need to be fully submerged? It's got a. .. Screwy shape. The rhisome is straight up and a little over an inch high with the plant part as a crown on it.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd submerge the rhizome and at least some of the leaves, if possible. Don't bury the rhizome, wedge it under something or tie it to something, but keep it wet.


----------

